# Ozelot Sword Flowering?



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, My Ozelot Sword is getting big! And today I noticed a stalk sticking out of the water (see pics) Is it flowering or plantlets starting? I am unfamiliar with sword flowering/propagation. Should it be in the water or out? The sword it so large its at the top of the tank already in height so I found the stalk out of the water. Info is appreciated!


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a plantlet stringer. Keep it submerged and new plants will form at the nodes.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

It will flower above the water surface. Enjoy the three petal flowers, will only last one day.


----------

